
You will travel after COVID19, but it won’t be the same - mindsuck
https://www.travelperk.com/blog/the-future-of-business-travel-after-covid19/
======
killerjoe
Remember those people on FB/IG that have photos of travelling to exotic
islands and Europe while working minimum wage jobs? That up to now used to be
every second profile I would stumble upon on social networks, not anymore.

